# Only in Mexico!



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Ricky is a superstar with the local Mexicans and Gringos here. Everyone loves Ricky more than the Papillon, Schnauzer, KC Cavalier, Boston Terrier that are in residence with their owners right now. They love the social nature of a Havanese, and to them he is every bit a Mexican by nature, more so than the other dogs in residence. They have no idea who Ricky Ricardo is, but they do know who Ricky Martin is (Puerto Rican pop singer), so here he is called Ricky Martin.

Tonight, I was taking Ricky for a walk after sundown and we ran into a security man and a service guy at the same time. They wanted Ricky to do tricks for them. One says to the other in Spanish, "he is bilingual too!" So I put Ricky through some of his easy tricks - sit, down, stand, roll over, fist bump, finish, mambo, etc, but I said the commands in Spanish. Ricky performed flawlessly, and my Mexican friends stood there with their mouths agape! They said in Spanish, "he understands Spanish better than most of the Gringos here!" ound: They said Ricky is the smartest dog they have EVER seen! (which is probably true) Well truth be told, Ricky was just following my hand cues for each of the tricks! ound: But who am I to spoil the illusion of a magic trick?

Ricky walks on hallowed ground here in Mexico and he is enjoying ever minute of it. Typical Havanese, sucks all the oxygen out of any situation!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I love it. You go Ricky.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 11, 2015)

Lol!
Teddy responds the same way when he hears chicken (and monkey) in any of the 4 languages we speak (and he only hears 2 languages when my parents are in town so he's not exposed to it much. In none of the 3 languages, are we offering to give him chicken but he gets this excited look. He can dream I guess! lol).

Was Ricky named after Ricky Martin?

Ricky, you smart little dog! I've always wanted to learn Spanish!! Come teach me and I'll pay you in belly rubs and cookies >


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Way to go, Ricky! You are a diamond in your Popi and Momi's life, and others around you, too!

Clever, clever, boy! Ha!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Way to go Ricky! Popi - what is the mambo?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh Ricky, Mexico sounds like a blast! How I wish Molly and I were there with you right now because we got almost two feet of snow here today!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Ricky is a superstar with the local Mexicans and Gringos here. Everyone loves Ricky more than the Papillon, Schnauzer, KC Cavalier, Boston Terrier that are in residence with their owners right now. They love the social nature of a Havanese, and to them he is every bit a Mexican by nature, more so than the other dogs in residence. They have no idea who Ricky Ricardo is, but they do know who Ricky Martin is (Puerto Rican pop singer), so here he is called Ricky Martin.
> 
> Tonight, I was taking Ricky for a walk after sundown and we ran into a security man and a service guy at the same time. They wanted Ricky to do tricks for them. One says to the other in Spanish, "he is bilingual too!" So I put Ricky through some of his easy tricks - sit, down, stand, roll over, fist bump, finish, mambo, etc, but I said the commands in Spanish. Ricky performed flawlessly, and my Mexican friends stood there with their mouths agape! They said in Spanish, "he understands Spanish better than most of the Gringos here!" ound: They said Ricky is the smartest dog they have EVER seen! (which is probably true) Well truth be told, Ricky was just following my hand cues for each of the tricks! ound: But who am I to spoil the illusion of a magic trick?
> 
> ...


Ha! So now you need to learn the words for the commands in Chinese, Yugoslavian andHindi and REALLY wow them with your multilingual dog!!! 

On a serious note, it always amazes me how much body language outweighs spoken language with a dog. It happens to me, and I see it happen to other agility handlers all the time. You send them to the A-frame while saying "tunnel" and they take the right obstacle. Conversely, if you SAY the right word, but pull away from an obstacle with your shoulders too early, they follow your shoulders, rather than going to the obstacle. It's amazing and frustrating at the same time. I'm sure even more so for the dogs... I'm sure they are thinking, "If you'd only SAY what you MEAN!!!"


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Teddy Bear said:


> Was Ricky named after Ricky Martin?


No, it is Ricky Ricardo, named after the comical Cuban character who starred in the "I love Lucy" television series.



Jackie from Concrete said:


> Popi - what is the mambo?


The Mambo is a Latin dance like the Samba, Cha-Cha, Salza, etc. Ricky stands on his back legs and sways, hops, and spins around while I sing a Mambo song. The Mexicans go nuts with laughter! I know this is probably not good for his hips so I don't do it often and only for short periods of time, maybe 5 seconds.



Molly120213 said:


> How I wish Molly and I were there with you right now because we got almost two feet of snow here today!


Oh how Ricky wishes Molly was here with him to run and play on the big lawn at the rear of our place in 80 degree weather.

A word about the native dogs in Mexico. Traditionally, a personal dog in Mexico was used for security purposes. The meaner the dog, the better. Dogs were never altered, never inoculated, never on a leash, and never fed a proper diet. Consequently dogs became over populated here and frequently a nuisance. Dog used to live a miserable life here often finding it necessary to scavenge for their own food when not feed fattening table scraps and infested with vermin and disease. When a dog was no longer of any use or diseased, the owners would drive them way out into the desert, without water, and leave them to die.

That is now beginning to change. Believe it or not, Mexicans as a group are starting to become a bit more affluent and a pampered pet is considered a status symbol. Mexican small animal Vets are becoming much more common and are becoming advocates for small animals. The expatriate population (primarily Americans and Canadians) are joining with like minded Mexican volunteers to form humane societies where dogs and cats are spay/neutered and then put up for adoption with ads in the local papers. Stores like Costco and Walmart are importing kibble. Yes, I know Costco kibble is not a good choice for our dogs, but it is a better choice for Mexican dogs compared to what they were eating. Finally, Mexicans see all the visitors who bring down their personal dogs on vacation and they are amazed at how useful, happy, well groomed, and healthy these dogs are. Just like an IPhone, they want one of these type of dogs too.

So, the situation is getting better for Mexican dogs but there is still a lot of work to be done. I feel encouraged!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ricky is an ambassador for dogdom! Way to go, Popi and Ricky!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

YEAH RICKY!! Great ambassador of the breed. How could anyone NOT love Ricky sounds like he really worked the room good Havanese boy!!!!!!!!!! <3
Love your bilingual trick lol.
Want to see a video of Ricky doing his stuff!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes, we need video!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Dee Dee said:


> Want to see a video of Ricky doing his stuff!





Sheri said:


> Yes, we need video!


Well, yes, that was the plan, but Popi is suffering "technical difficulties." I have a digital camera that I leave at the casa in Mexico and it takes video too. Unfortunately, I left the batteries in the camera when I left last time, they corroded, and the camera is history. I don't have any other device that will take pictures and video with me at this time. BUT.......Ricky's tia is coming to visit in about a month and she has a smart phone that takes pictures and video, so stand by!

On our daily walk up to the golf course, we ran into Bijou and her Momi from Edmonton. We had not seen them in a year. Bijou is a very small, cute Yorkie and her Momi puts her hair up with bows, tassels, flowers, and other fru-fru stuff. Ricky LOVES the way she smells all girlie. Ricky, typical Latin ladies man, falls in love with every female dog he meets! :wink2:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Popi, very interesting about the history of dogs as pets in Mexico. I was watching a program (may have been The Amazing Race) and they were in a South American country (it may have been Argentina). There were dogs everywhere! I was just amazed at the number of dogs that were loose and just roaming the streets. They didn't seem aggressive but dogs were everywhere! Is it like that in Mexico?


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I was just amazed at the number of dogs that were loose and just roaming the streets. They didn't seem aggressive but dogs were everywhere! Is it like that in Mexico?


No, it is not that way in the area we live. We live in Los Cabos which is the municipality for Cabo San Lucas, San Jose del Cabo, and East Cape. There is a relatively large population of expatriates (primarily Americans and Canadians) who live here full time, plus the snowbirds from NOB (North Of the Border), and then the tourist crowd. Some people call this area, "Baja Beverly Hills"! A number of Hollywood and sports stars have permanent homes here and we see them on the beach occasionally (Jenifer Aniston and Martha Stewart). Jesse Ventura lives permanently out on the East Cape and we see him shopping at Costco. We live here about 4 to 5 months a year in two or three visits.

Stray and feral dogs used to be a bigger problem here 20 or 25 years ago, but not any more since "Cabo" has become Gringolandia. With the work of the volunteers at the local humane society shelters, a dogs life has improved dramatically, at least throughout all Baja California. Today, it is no worse than what you might find in rural USA.

The weather here is paradise weather 9 months out of the year. If you like Mexican food, it is cheaper than making your own from local Costco or Walmart. We purchase a Mexican dish called BBQ pork Alambres and a stack of 12, fresh off the grill tortillas at a local restaurant "para llevar" (to go) for less than $7. We get a total of 6 meals out of that and we are stuffed. Our favorite Mexican wine is Blanc de Blanc for less than $4 a bottle. There is no more crime here than in our gated community in California (which is almost non-existent). The beach and ocean is free. The local Mexicans (who are a different culture than mainland Mexicans) are warm, welcoming, and charming. The area is quite clean. What's not to like? Oh there is one thing not to like - the local highway is four lanes with a posted 55 mph speed limit. Local Mexicans either drive 85 mph or 25 mph on that road, there is no in between :frusty: you have to keep on your toes when driving! :grin2:

Ricky' Popi


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Very interesting about Mexico and the dog situation. It's hard to believe that people could be so mean to the dogs but so glad to hear the situation seems to be improving. Yeah, would love to see a video of Ricky dancing the Latin dances. Zoe loves to dance with me also. If I give her a certain signal, she goes up on her hind legs, spins, etc. She also loves "La musica" and just having fun and being happy and silly!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh that sounds like a wonderful place, Popi! I've always wanted to go to Mexico but my husband is afraid of Montezuma's revenge! I've heard that expats can live cheaper in some of these countries than here. Do you have trouble with medical services for you or Ricky? What about Medicare (or maybe you are a spring chicken and don't get that yet!). Maybe someday I'll get there.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Oh that sounds like a wonderful place, Popi! I've always wanted to go to Mexico but my husband is afraid of Montezuma's revenge! I've heard that expats can live cheaper in some of these countries than here. Do you have trouble with medical services for you or Ricky? What about Medicare (or maybe you are a spring chicken and don't get that yet!). Maybe someday I'll get there.


This getting off the topic of dogs, so I am taking this to the "Coffee Shop." Check there for answers.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Popi, very interesting about the history of dogs as pets in Mexico. I was watching a program (may have been The Amazing Race) and they were in a South American country (it may have been Argentina). There were dogs everywhere! I was just amazed at the number of dogs that were loose and just roaming the streets. They didn't seem aggressive but dogs were everywhere! Is it like that in Mexico?


Actually, that's the way it is in every developing country I've visited. Village dogs are really the way domesticated dogs developed. And the interesting thing is, no matter where you are in the world, the generic street or village dog looks more or less the same... Medium size, short coat, very generic "dog" shape, most with prick ears, though a few will have folded over ears.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> And the interesting thing is, no matter where you are in the world, the generic street or village dog looks more or less the same... Medium size, short coat, very generic "dog" shape, most with prick ears, though a few will have folded over ears.


Yes Karen, for the most part, you nailed the typical look of the village dog in Mexico. That is why a small, long haired breed like a Havanese, Yorkie, Papillon, etc. is such a novelty here. The Mexicans are enthralled.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

We ran into Ben Affleck and his mother on our walkies this morning. Of, course we respect his privacy and don't do or say anything rude, pretending we don't recognize him, after all each one of us is just as special in our own way. Ben was aloof and distant but his mother was going crazy over Ricky, the true star of the moment. She wanted to know all about the breed and Ricky was doing his social Havanese thing, "pet me, pet me." 0

Well, time for me to get busy and start doing nothing. Today and most of tomorrow are "free" days for us.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> We ran into Ben Affleck and his mother on our walkies this morning. Ben was aloof and distant but his mother was going crazy over Ricky, the true star of the moment. She wanted to know all about the breed and Ricky was doing his social Havanese thing, "pet me, pet me." 0
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Wow. How fun! Good for Ricky not to be star struck over Mr. Affleck and to just be himself!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Wow! Ben Affleck...Ricky was the real star wish you could have had that encounter on video! Awesome!!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Dee Dee said:


> Wow! Ben Affleck...Ricky was the real star wish you could have had that encounter on video! Awesome!!


Nope, not gonna happen. Taking videos and pictures of local celebrities would be intrusive and rude. Best to treat them like ordinary people just out for some exercise like the rest of us. He and his mother are staying at the resort adjacent to the place we live. And honestly, I am more impressed by the Havanese and their owners on this Forum than the Hollywood crowd. :smile2:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Well, they are just finishing up 5 days of shooting for a reality TV show here at our complex. The series is called WAGS and it airs on E! channel. Here is the setup, a professional hockey player Sheldon Souray married a reality TV star (and former womens wrestler!) named Barbie Blank - you just can't make this stuff up! Photos, I love the palm tree growing out of the groom's head! They should have had Dee Dee there. All the wedding party, probably in excess of 100 people, stayed at the Hotel on the premises for the last 5 days. The place was really jumping, but those of us who own residences here were not bothered in any way. I think Ricky might have been in some of the shots while we were on our walkies. The program will air sometime in July. I'll post the date and time when things firm up.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I would love to see Ricky on TV! And yes, I'm sure Dee Dee would not have taken a picture with that tree where it was!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

How cool! I'm most excited about Ricky maybe being in one of the shots. Yes please let us know when it airs.
LOL on the palm tree...and would so easily photoshopped out. Surprised they missed that.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Dee Dee said:


> LOL on the palm tree...and would so easily photoshopped out. Surprised they missed that.


It is just sloppy work. The photo could have been composed better or yes, Photoshop it out. If I were the couple, I would be upset. Might as well have put a lampshade over the grooms head! The palm tree makes him look ridiculous!

Only in Mexico, but these were US videographers and photographers from the WAGS show. I think even I could have done better. :wink2:

Anyway, you can see in the background where Ricky and I walk every day.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Cool. Keep us posted. And funny with the palm tree. Poor guy.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Ricky is the ultimate party animal. He loves entertaining guests at our house and he loves socializing at other peoples houses. Last night we were invited to friends' house for dinner and Ricky was specifically invited too. We had drinks, cheese, and Ritz type crackers before dinner. Snacks were set up on a coffee table (I think you know where this is going!). After finishing our drinks, everyone pitched in to set the dining table for dinner. I went back to clear the coffee table. When I had left there were about 9 or 10 crackers left in the bowl. When I returned the bowl was empty! Ricky was standing next to the coffee table wagging his tail with a big open mouth grin on his face. I looked at him and said, "RICKY!" He gave me this "I know nothing" look but the cracker crumbs in his beard gave him away. ound: He tried to quickly lick away the evidence in his beard, but it was too late! He was busted!

I don't ever seem to learn my lesson! :frusty: I thought maybe he would be sick this morning, but no, Ricky is full of energy and looking for his next mischief. 

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

OMG...That is the funniest photo. I am sure the couple will have a good laugh when they see it! Looks like a beautiful day and wedding. Hope you keep us posted when the program will air. Sure would be great to see you and Ricky!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I don't ever seem to learn my lesson! :frusty: I thought maybe he would be sick this morning, but no, Ricky is full of energy and looking for his next mischief.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


I'm sure there are a lot of little doggies that would have done the exact same thing! They always seem to know when they've transgressed! They try to look so innocent, like someone else did it! :laugh2:


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Great story! Way to go, Ricky!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Well we returned to California a couple of weeks ago and life is good. We will return to our Mexico home for the month of June. Ricky misses his Havanese girlfriend in Mexico. She is COCO a chocolate Hav from Boulder CO, who is 9 months younger than Ricky and one pound heavier and slightly larger. They are both roughnecks with similar personalities and they play hard together, to the point of exhaustion.

Here is a picture of the two of them in one of the rare quiet moments.

Ricky's Popi

:grin2::grin2: hoto:


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Ricky's girlfriend es muy bonita!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Ricky and his girlfriend are adorable together.  My husband was wondering how long does it take to drive to Cabo from CA?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

So cute together! Maybe Ricky needs a permanent girlfriend?? The live-in kind? Sometimes I'm so tempted to get Willow a playmate.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> So cute together! Maybe Ricky needs a permanent girlfriend?? The live-in kind? Sometimes I'm so tempted to get Willow a playmate.


I bet Willow would love to have a little boyfriend! :biggrin1:


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Ricky and Coco look so cute together.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Heather Glen said:


> My husband was wondering how long does it take to drive to Cabo from CA?


It takes about 23 hours from the border to Los Cabos averaging 50mph (going 70+ out in the middle of nowhere and 20 through the small villages). We drive the distance in two long days, some people take 3 or 4 days. It is a beautiful drive with remarkable scenery and very safe although the road is narrow, often with no shoulders, but traffic is very light. Often times it will be 10 minutes or more without seeing another car. In many places, we just drive down the center of the two lane road with no issues.

Occasionally you will find cattle in the center of the road since the range land is largely un-fenced. On the last trip north, we came upon a double trailer semi who was hauling a load of cattle. He had taken a curve too fast and had rolled the truck and trailers. There were cows all other the place, some dazed and some dead. The Federales (Highway Patrol) had already arrived and taken control. They had local Mexican cowboys on horseback rounding up the cattle who could still walk.

Mexican truck drivers are more courteous than those in the US. If you are going up a mountain grade and get stuck behind a semi going 10 mph and you can't see beyond him with all the curves in the road, he will turn on his left turn signal when it is safe to pass him! It works every time. You can trust them. We always roll down a window and give him a "gracias" wave :wave: as we zoom around him.

There are about 6 military stops down the length of Baja. The soldiers, who have very big guns but point them at the ground, are very personable and professional. They stop you and ask "where are you going?" (Los Cabos), "where are you coming from?" (Alta California), and "what is the purpose of your trip?" (vacation). Then they give you a big smile and wave you on. The whole process takes less time than for me to keyboard this. They are looking for people who might be transporting guns (southbound) or drugs (northbound).

We highly recommend this trip. One of the most scenic drives in the world. Viva Mexico!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

cute girlfriend, Ricky!


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

They look so cute together. Sounds like a lovely drive. Bet Ricky can't wait to get back to his girlfriend.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Love the pic of Ricky and his GF! They are both beautiful I didn't realize Ricky's coat is so long. He is a gorgeous boy with beautiful markings. Too bad Coco doensn't live next door all year long


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I am not a happy doggie right now. Popi flu too Mexico las Saturday and Momi an Ricky had two stay in California. I mis mi Popi sew much! :crying: Popi is going too bring are boat back from La Paz two Long Beach, California an it is going too take bout tin daz an 1200 miles an dare cud bee some ruff weder witch cud take longer. Popi sez, Ricky I don wan yu to hurl yur doggie cookies inside de boat uke: yu hab too stay home. Sew, I wan mi Popi back write now! Who is going too take hym four his walkies ebery day? I wan mi Popi now!

te amo Popi, besos y abrazos, su hijo, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Here's hoping Popi has a safe trip. Smooth sailing...please report how it goes.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Safe sailing, Popi!


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Stay safe out there Popi.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor Ricky! Popi will be home aoon! And he'll need to catch up on all the walks and training you missed together!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Safe travels to Popi. He'll be home before you know it Ricky.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I bet Popi is missing his little mate.  Safe sailing Popi!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Arriba! mi Popi is back! :whoo: I wanna play!

Ricky Ricardo


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Great news! Have fun.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay Ricky! Yay Popi! Time to get ready for another trial?


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Time to get ready for another trial?


Yes, I am back in California after a challenging ocean passage. We were underway for a total of 120 hours from La Paz, MX to Ensenada, MX (which was NOT our intended final destination!). This was a very fast passage in a 40 foot boat of our type. The first 80 hours of the trip was a pleasant sea cruise - good food, plenty of rest, and lots of sea life on calm seas. The last 40 hours was "uncomfortable" with just bread and bottled water, no sleep, and rough seas. Unfortunately, there are few harbors of refuge along the west coast of Baja California and the nearest safe port was Ensenada, 40 hours distant! Although we were never in physical danger, scared, or seasick, these conditions require constant vigilance and are very tiring, especially without sleep because it requires holding on with both hands!. It was not prudent to continue our voyage to Long Beach, CA (about 20 hours distant) at this time due to continued severe weather offshore in Western California and Mexico. So I left the boat in Ensenada and will pick it up in a month to complete the voyage. I returned home last night, bruised and battered, but undaunted. Today has been a recuperation day for me.

Trials? This a very busy time for me with my schedule completely filled until the end of July. I continue to train with Ricky as I have time but trials will have to be put off until later this summer. I have never been busier in my life than in "retirement" :wink2:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Glad to hear you're home and safe!!! Get some rest... with a furry little guy for company.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I've been thinking about you and am so glad you are home safe and sound. Especially since I've been watching a movie called All is Lost!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

What an adventure!!! So glad you are home safe and sound and even more glad to know your family has reunited. I'll bet you have a very very happy Ricky in the house! 
Did you get photos on your trip would love to see some.


----------

